# C++: Was soll ich nur machen?



## A.N.D.I. (6. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe vor langer Zeit mit dem Einstieg in C++ begonnen. Ich bin momentan bei Ganzzahlen (so steht es im Buch^^) stehen geblieben. Die Schule hat mich in letzter Zeit davon abgehalten, mich weiter mit Programmierung zu beschäftigen. Nun will ich weiter machen, aber ich habe keinen Plan womit.

Könnt ihr mir eine kleine Starthilfe geben? Welche Aspekte sind für den Anfang wichtig?

zur Info: Ich bin 15 Jahre alt.


----------



## Bauer87 (6. April 2011)

Am besten lernt man Programmieren, wenn man Spaß dabei hat. Sobald du die Grundlagen hast (Schleifen, Bedingungen und Klassen dürften fast reichen), musst du gucken, was du willst. Also z.B. Grafik oder Netzwerk. Achja und: Fange mit nem Texteditor mit Syntax-Highlighting an. Ein IDE (wie Qt Creator oder Visual Studio) verdirbt dich nur, wenn du das schon während der ersten Lernphase benutzt. Sowas ist nur was für größere Projekte.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (7. April 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort. Dann muss ich mich noch mit einigem befassen. Was ist für den Anfang leichter? Grafik oder Netzwerk? Naja, ich bin erstmal für 'ne Weile beschäftigt.


----------



## xEbo (7. April 2011)

Am besten überlegst du dir für verschiedene Kapitel einige Beispielprojekte: Für den Anfang zum Beispiel einen einfachen Taschenrechner auf der Konsole (Bedingungen, Mathematische Operationen, I/O). Danach kann man dann vielleicht ein kleines Schiffe versenken oder ähnliches Programmieren (Klassen etc.).
Dabei lernst du am meißten und hast hinterher auch was zum "anfassen". Die ganzen Minibeispiele aus Büchern sind zwar funktional und anschaulich, machen aber nichts wirklich was hinterher was hermacht


----------



## KingofKingzZ (8. April 2011)

Wenn du dann soweit bist und mit was grafischem anfangen willst, kannst du dir ja mal die SFML anschauen und ein paar kleine Spielchen oder so scheiben.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (8. April 2011)

Danke, für eure Antworten. Vielleicht werde ich mal an diesem Wochenende Zeit haben, um mich damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. April 2011)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Am besten lernt man Programmieren, wenn man Spaß dabei hat. Sobald du die Grundlagen hast (Schleifen, Bedingungen und Klassen dürften fast reichen), musst du gucken, was du willst. Also z.B. Grafik oder Netzwerk. Achja und: Fange mit nem Texteditor mit Syntax-Highlighting an. Ein IDE (*wie Qt Creator oder Visual Studio*) verdirbt dich nur, wenn du das schon während der ersten Lernphase benutzt. Sowas ist nur was für größere Projekte.



Wenn man die Funktionen nicht nutzt hat das keine Auswirkung aber du hast schon Recht das es Code zu schreiben vereinfachen kann aber meiner Meinung nach ist es wayne wenn man eh alles einfach haben möchte dann sollte man programmieren nicht lernen ich glaube das drückt es eher aus.


----------



## Bauer87 (12. April 2011)

Ja und nein. Auch Auflösung von Abhängigkeiten ist etwas, das man lernen sollte. Und ein automatischer Compile-Button verbirgt den Blick davor, wie ein Compileraufruf funktioniert. (Letzteren wird man in einem IDE mit Sicherheit nutzen.)


----------

